# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Candice Miller (Republican) 10th District, MI. (RINO/Neocon) Voting Record

## DonVolaric

Mrs. Miller was elected (U.S. Congress) in Michigan's most Conservative District in MI in 2003. In 2012: The Republican received 227 Thousand votes, The Democrat received 98 Thousand votes.  Candice has never had a credible challenger, the time has come. I believe the www.VoteVolaric team has the experience (3rd Rodeo) and The Liberty backing to beat her in a primary. My Profile will explain 2010 / 2012 nominee, that put us in this position today. Thank You & enjoy her Tyranny and Abomination as she Votes......  

   RINO is an Acronym (Republican in name only) Mrs. Miller is also a Neocon = (more often than not espouse ideas such as being "pro-Constitution, pro-America, pro-freedom, pro-liberty, and pro-democracy, and also espouse the idea of smaller and more limited government. However in reality, the policies they support and implement are in direct contrast, opposition, and conflict with those positions.

----------


## DonVolaric

*Poor 76-yr-old Soybean Farmer Sued by Monsanto for $84,456!* Supreme Court ruled 76-yr-old Indiana farmer must pay Monsanto $84,456 for planting second-hand seeds from a granary. Some seeds in mix patented by Monsanto.
Counties in Michigan Majority of Soybean Farmers: Huron, Sanilac, St. Claire, Macomb. CANDICE MILLER’s District!  Mrs. Miller Voted YES for the Monsanto Protection Act!
*Monsanto Protection Act*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xow6VC851C0*
*Monsanto Gov Ties*
*http://shiftfrequency.com/monsantos-government-ties/*

Candice (RINO) Miller, Voted YES! “Monsanto Protection Act" Monsanto has been found guilty of chemical poisoning! A court in Lyon ruled that Monsanto’s Lasso weed killer formula, (containing alachlor) caused Paul Francois to develop neurological damage as persistent memory loss, headaches, and stuttering during speech.

----------


## DonVolaric

“How does the Federal Government invade your Privacy without your knowledge?”
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygree...ot-foreigners/

 H.R. 5949 (112th): FISA Amendments Act Reauthorization Act of 2012
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2012/h569

 CANDICE MILLER & 226 Republican & 74 Democrats Violate the 4th Amendment.

 Sen. Rand Paul to Introduce Fourth Amendment Restoration Act of 2013

 Jun 6, 2013 

 WASHINGTON, D.C. - Sen. Rand Paul today announced he will introduce the Fourth Amendment Restoration Act of 2013, which ensures the Constitutional protections of the Fourth Amendment are not violated by any government entity.

 "The revelation that the NSA has secretly seized the call records of millions of Americans, without probable cause, represents an outrageous abuse of power and a violation of the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution. I have long argued that Congress must do more to restrict the Executive's expansive law enforcement powers to seize private records of law-abiding Americans that are held by a third-party," Sen. Paul said. "When the Senate rushed through a last-minute extension of the FISA Amendments Act late last year, I insisted on a vote on my amendment (SA 3436) to require stronger protections on business records and prohibiting the kind of data-mining this case has revealed. Just last month, I introduced S.1037, the Fourth Amendment Preservation and Protection Act, which would provide exactly the kind of protections that, if enacted, could have prevented these abuses and stopped these increasingly frequent violations of every American's constitutional rights.

 "The bill restores our Constitutional rights and declares that the Fourth Amendment shall not be construed to allow any agency of the United States government to search the phone records of Americans without a warrant based on probable cause."

----------


## TaftFan

Guys, Mr. Volaric is the real deal. Ron Paul endorsed.

And this time, he is running against a Republican in the land of Amash...

----------


## DonVolaric

Judge Andrew Napolitano; If Your Doctor Asks You About Guns, Do You Have to Answer?
 "Most people will think they have to answer. They don't need to answer under the law,"
http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/05/20...e-answerSimple Answer: “NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS” with a 

 By the way:
 Candice Miller voted YES to fund ObamaCare
 H.R. 933: Consolidated and Further Continuing Appropriations Act, 2013

 Yes, Mrs. Miller also voted for the Stimulus of 2009, with The Independent Payment Advisory Board, or IPAB imbedded within

----------


## DonVolaric

Candice Miller: Posted Friday (06/07/2013) on her Political FB Page
 "Congrats to my friend and fellow Michiganian, Rep John D. Dingell on his 20,997 day of service in Congress". *Hip hip hooray NOT!*
 John D. Dingell (Democratic Liberal) has served 57 Years in Congress, the poster boy for term limits! 
 Candice Miller is the poster girl for RINO

----------


## Spoa

> Candice Miller: Posted Friday (06/07/2013) on her Political FB Page
>  "Congrats to my friend and fellow Michiganian, Rep John D. Dingell on his 20,997 day of service in Congress". *Hip hip hooray NOT!*
>  John D. Dingell (Democratic Liberal) has served 57 Years in Congress, the poster boy for term limits! 
>  Candice Miller is the poster girl for RINO


I must have missed something...are you running against Candice Miller? That would be great. Bentivolio is improving (voted against the DHS Appropriations bill) and Amash is as great as ever. Three liberty-minded GOP in Michigan would be FANTASTIC!

----------


## compromise

> I must have missed something...are you running against Candice Miller? That would be great. Bentivolio is improving (voted against the DHS Appropriations bill) and Amash is as great as ever. Three liberty-minded GOP in Michigan would be FANTASTIC!


Yeah, he's primarying her. He has a good chance, her record is atrocious.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Don, I have a simple question - Are you a Ron Paul Republican?

----------


## compromise

> Don, I have a simple question - Are you a Ron Paul Republican?


He was endorsed by Ron in 2012:




His positions are on par with Amash.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> He was endorsed by Ron in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His positions are on par with Amash.


I want to hear him say it. It's a simple 'yes' or 'no'.

Bentivolio was endorsed by Ron Paul too, and then he turned around and screwed us. --> "I'm really a Ronald Reagan Republican — I'm not really a Ron Paul person". While you don't need to go around shouting it from the rooftops, if you are ashamed to say that you are a Ron Paul person even when asked, then I really don't want anything to do with that candidate.

----------


## compromise

> I want to hear him say it. It's a simple 'yes' or 'no'.
> 
> Bentivolio was endorsed by Ron Paul too, and then he turned around and screwed us. --> "I'm really a Ronald Reagan Republican — I'm not really a Ron Paul person". While you don't need to go around shouting it from the rooftops, if you are ashamed to say that you are a Ron Paul person even when asked, then I really don't want anything to do with that candidate.


Volaric actually criticized Bentivolio.

He commented on this blog:
http://michiganindividualist.blogspo...entivolio.html

----------


## DonVolaric

Ron Paul is my "Mentor" you can take that to the bank! Bet everything you got! I'm ready to give this the same commitment as if I joined our Armed Forces (What ever it takes I.E. My Life)

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Ron Paul is my "Mentor" you can take that to the bank! Bet everything you got! I'm ready to give this the same commitment as if I joined our Armed Forces (What ever it takes I.E. My Life)


Thanks. I am in. Don Volaric 2014!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

How active is the Macomb Co C4L, Don? I'm thinking in terms of the amount of volunteers you'll need to stage this mea culpa. I know it's still early but this is about the time two years ago that it seemed Bentivolio picking up massive amounts of volunteers from Wayne and Oakland counties which gave him extra steam. Also, what is the makeup of your district's comm? Are any of our people on the committee and are party members aware of Miller's disgusting record? Takes a perfect storm to knock off an incumbent.

----------


## DonVolaric

> How active is the Macomb Co C4L, Don? I'm thinking in terms of the amount of volunteers you'll need to stage this mea culpa. I know it's still early but this is about the time two years ago that it seemed Bentivolio picking up massive amounts of volunteers from Wayne and Oakland counties which gave him extra steam. Also, what is the makeup of your district's comm? Are any of our people on the committee and are party members aware of Miller's disgusting record? Takes a perfect storm to knock off an incumbent.


Excellent comment, C4L is very active in Macomb, Wayne & Oakland counties all focused to participate in this winnable district. In 2010 / 2012 my volunteers were in the Hundreds. Kerry had very little support until Thaddeus McCotter stepped on it. The establishment (GOP MI) tried a write-in campaign in the primary, that pissed off a lot of people. We are loaded for bear with many established within. Chairman 10th, Committee, Delegates (local & national), and the Michigan RLC Chair, Regional Chair all on the Team. I was a guest speaker at the National Republican Liberty Caucus convention in Austin Texas last month (spoke twice). Good friends with all the players nationally (RLC). I hope this answers some of your question for this is only the tip of the Iceberg. Best Regard, Liberty Lovers United, Don Volaric

----------


## DonVolaric

> Don, I have a simple question - Are you a Ron Paul Republican?


 Once again, Yes, I wanted to add a little more  His Monetary policy is dead on! Mr. Paul is Visionary like our Forefathers. His Constitutionality of War & Foreign Aid is also right on the button (Maybe could of articulated his stance a little better). Best Regards, Liberty Lovers United, Don Volaric

----------


## angelatc

For those of you from outside of the state, here's a breakdown on the politics in MI (10).

Note the caveat: *This district doesn’t vote for social liberals.


*

----------


## Hyperion

> For those of you from outside of the state, here's a breakdown on the politics in MI (10).
> 
> Note the caveat: *This district doesn’t vote for social liberals.
> 
> 
> *


Sounds like a great seat then. As a paleo-con I believe the cultural marxists are every bit the problem the banksters and MIC are.

I really hope the forum gives max effort for Mr. Volaric. He seems to be with us 100% on foreign policy and the fact he sought us out on Ron Paul Forums tells me that he will not kowtow to political expediency.

----------


## DonVolaric

Candice Miller, A proud member of the RINO's / Neocons.The Facts: Voted YES, H.R. 933 funding ObamaCare (2013) http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h62
 Quote from Candice Miller “I think that we need to make being fiscally conservative cool,” said Rep.Candice Miller (R-Mich.), chairwoman of the Administration Committee and a close ally of Majority Leader Eric Cantor. http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/pol...ness043032.php
 Mrs. Millers Fiscal Conservative ranking average 151st, I suppose she thinks that COOL!

----------


## DonVolaric

*Today CANDICE MILLER VOTED: NO* 
*http://www.govtrack.us/congress/vote...m_medium=email*
  American Citizens having a right to a trial before facing life in prison.

*5/18/2012 CANDICE MILLER VOTED: NO*
  H.AMDT.1127 (A029) 
 ...  Amends: H.R.4310 
  Sponsor: Rep Smith, Adam [WA-9] (offered 5/18/2012) 
  AMENDMENT DESCRIPTION:
  Amendment sought to strike section 1022 of the FY2012 NDAA and amend Section 1021 of the same Act to ELIMENATE INDEFINITE MILITARY DETENTION of ANY PERSON detained under AUMF authority in U.S. TERRITORIES or possessions by providing immediate transfer to trial and proceedings by a court established under Article III of the Constitution of the United states or by an appropriate State court. 
  AMENDMENT PURPOSE:
  An amendment numbered 46 printed in House Report 112-485 to strike section 1022 of the FY2012 NDAA and amend Section 1021 of same Act to ELIMENATE INDEFINITE MILITARY DETENTION of ANY PERSON detained under AUMF authority in U.S. TERRITORIES or possessions by providing immediate transfer to trial and proceedings by a court established under Article III of the Constitution of the United states or by an appropriate State court.

----------


## DonVolaric

*Hypocrite =*

*CANDICE MILLER:*  Why would you question the President when you voted *YES to FUND?* http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h244?utm_campaign=govtrack_email_update&utm_source  =govtrack/email_update&utm_medium=email               Sec. 1205. Authority to conduct activities to enhance the capability of certain foreign
countries to respond to incidents involving weapons of mass
destruction in Syria and the region. *Mrs. Miller, What's your Explanation???*

----------


## DonVolaric

CANDICE MILLER: Vote’s YES again! “I think that we need to make being fiscally conservative cool,” said Rep. Candice Miller 02/15/2013(R-Mich). Proud Member of the RINO / Neocons! http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h286   (FAILED) (_$1,75 Trillion,_ 2014 thru 2018)                                                                               H.R.1947: Federal Agriculture Reform and Risk Management Act of 2013  
_AMERICANS For PROSPERITY:_ Many members of congress who call themselves conservative Republicans are considering voting for *the largest expansion of food stamp spending and corporate cronyism in American history. If they do this, how could they ever expect support from primary voter’s next election season?* This massive spending bill is misleadingly called the “Farm Bill,” though it has very little to do with helping actual small farmers.

----------


## Spoa

Here's another one: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h269

She voted against Massie's amendment that would at least let institutions farm and cultivate hemp.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

How's your volunteer scene looking? And are the people of this district knowledgeable about her record? Do you have any allies on your district committee or any state comm members from your district in your pocket? PM me if you don't want to out anyone.

----------


## DonVolaric

*CANDICE MILLER: Vote’s YES again!* “I think that we need to make being fiscally conservative cool,” said Rep. Candice Miller 02/15/2013 (R-Mich). 
 Proud Member of the RINO/Neocons!                                                    http://ww...w.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h286 (FAILED) ($1.75 Trillion, Sec. 2601. Funding 2014 thru 2018)       
 H.R. 1947: Federal Agriculture Reform and Risk Management Act of 2013  
 AMERICANS FOR PROSPERITY: "Many members of congress who call themselves conservative Republicans are considering voting for the largest expansion of food stamp spending and corporate cronyism in American history. If they do this, how could they ever expect support from primary voter’s next election season? This massive spending bill is misleadingly called the “Farm Bill,” though it has very little to do with helping actual small farmers."

----------


## DonVolaric

Dist.10: (R) “CANDICE MILLER”- 51 percent constitutionally competent? We KNOW the Democrats have abandoned any allegiance to the constitution, but it’s truly disturbing how “CANDICE MILLER” and other Republicans would so willingly disregard the TRUE rule of law. http://www.rightmichigan.com/story/2013/7/5/12460/55014 *Please Donate:* http://www.votevolaric.com/ 2014 “it’s Miller Time”                                                                                  *Dist.10: (R) “CANDICE MILLER” - 51%*
 Dist.6: (R) Fred Upton - 48% 
 Dist.8: (R) Mike Rogers - 51%
 Dist.4: (R) Dave Camp - 53%
 Dist.1: (R) Dan Benishek - 70%
 Dist.7: (R) Tim Walberg - 71%
Dist.2: (R) Bill Huizenga - 76%
 Dist.11: (R) Kerry Bentivolio - 80%
* Dist.3: (R) Justin Amash - 93%*
 Dist.14: (D) Gary Peters - 15%
 Dist.9: (D) Sander Levin - 16%
 Dist.12: (D) John Dingell - 21%
 Dist.13: (D) John Conyers - 28%
 Dist.5: (D) Daniel Kildee - 30%

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Don, you mentioned that you ran for Congress twice before. Did you run in the same district? How well did you do?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Don, you mentioned that you ran for Congress twice before. Did you run in the same district? How well did you do?


Could've looked that up.

From Ballotpedia: http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Don_Volaric

2012- Michigan's 9th Congressional District: 34 percent of the vote with 114,760 votes.

----------


## DonVolaric

> Don, you mentioned that you ran for Congress twice before. Did you run in the same district? How well did you do?


 I was the Nominee for US Congress 2010 & 2012. My businesses are in the old 12th (2010) "Redistricting" New 9th (2012). The incumbent 33 years, Sander Levin (83) is a big time liberal in a very liberal district. The Levin brothers in Michigan are like the Kennedy's in Massachusetts. http://republicanmichigander.blogspo...9-updated.html We did achieve many things in 10 & 12 that no one achieved (GOP) prior. Sander Levin & Candice Miller's Districts but up to each other. I live in the 10th (Candice Miller) it's like a different world from the old 12th new 9th http://republicanmichigander.blogspo...0-updated.html This district can be won. Mrs. Miller knows me well for we shared a GOP hub (Macomb Co Victory Center). I've been through the hard knocks of politics running in a liberal district and a dysfunctional MI GOP for the past 4 years but very seasoned & ready to deliver for all the Conservative Constitutionalist! It's CANDICE MILLER time....

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

_But_, as FSP pointed out, how does it look on the ground? You can point out a politician's record all you like, but name recognition, ground game and donor base go together with a well organized group. Given that Miller has been around, she may have that advantage. Also the fact that the average voter may not even pay attention to their representative's voting record.

----------


## DonVolaric

Candice Miller 43% Rating
 FreedomWorks is a scorecard on the fight for less government, lower taxes, and more freedom.

----------


## DonVolaric

> _But_, as FSP pointed out, how does it look on the ground? You can point out a politician's record all you like, but name recognition, ground game and donor base go together with a well organized group. Given that Miller has been around, she may have that advantage. Also the fact that the average voter may not even pay attention to their representative's voting record.


 This is the mountain that all candidates face who are not public celebrities & don't have money to burn (Very Wealthy). In public venues we will drive home 3 undeniable Facts; 1 Fiscal Conservative Voting Ranking 165th plus. 2 Growing Government Voting percentage. 3 Following the True rule of law (Constitution) Voting percentage. Then we will open the venue to a Town Hall question & answer (Federal Gov) and tie Mrs. Millers voting record to their issues.

----------


## DonVolaric

A call to order for all Liberty Lovers: Please help me expose Mrs. Miller's blatant disregard of the True rule of law! I believe there must be these 3 criteria’s to be successful.
1.The district is guaranteed to go Republican.
2.The voting Record of the incumbent must be extremely treasonous
3.The liberty Challenger must be well seasoned to deliver the message & understand the political game. 
 Let’s Focus on our best opportunities, whether its $$$$$$ or Activism! ~ In Liberty, Don Volaric

----------


## DonVolaric

CANDICE MILLER (R-MI 10th District) & the Undeniable Facts! 

 1, Candice Miller 43% Rating FreedomWorks is a scorecard on the fight for less government, lower taxes, ...and more freedom. Reducing Big Government; Spending bills (Fiscal Conservatism).

 2, 51 percent constitutionally competent? We know the Democrats have abandoned any allegiance to the constitution, but it’s truly disturbing how “CANDICE MILLER” would so willingly disregard the TRUE rule of law. Candice Miller’s Freedom Index 51%, her allegiance to the Constitution, The oath of office, the blatant disregard of the True rule of law is treasonous.

 3, Candice Millers fiscal conservative ranking over her career in office is approx 165th 

 The 10th district is the most Conservative district in MI by far its guaranteed to go Republican. The 10th Deserves a Real Conservative Constitutionalist! When you talk the talk, the Constituents (The Employer) must hold their Representative, to walk the walk! Mrs. Miller’s Voting Record is Shameful & does not represent the Values of the District.

 The Volaric Campaign guarantees that Candice Miller will raise the Debt Ceiling and Fund ObamaCare once again!  Mrs. Miller, The Volaric Campaign is very optimistic that you will not prove us wrong!

----------


## Cap

Support for Don bump.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Volaric, what do you have as far as endorsements and backing go? Anything from local newspapers, organizations, anything of the sort?

----------


## DonVolaric

> Volaric, what do you have as far as endorsements and backing go? Anything from local newspapers, organizations, anything of the sort?


 Yes, This is not my 1st Rodeo.....It's my 3rd. I was the Nominee in the Old 12th / New 9th (2010 & 2012) but not against Candice Miller, I took on Sander Levin! The 2 districts sit side by side we shared the same GOP victory center. We know each other very well & my name Recognition in her district is solid (I Live in the 10th).... Everything you mentioned is well in place & we are high on the radar. There are some big votes coming, we believe it will be the straw that breaks the incumbents back (Syria / Debt Ceiling / ObamaCare). The Campaigns only weakness is that I'm not a Multimillionaire!

----------


## Warlord

Stand with Don!

----------


## DonVolaric

Candice Miller Quote 9/13/2013

“I am proud to join on as a cosponsor of the H.J.Res. 62, Stability, Security and Fairness Resolution (introduced by Congressman Tom Graves (GA-14), which is a plan to fund the government for Fiscal Year 2014 while fully delaying and defunding ObamaCare until 2015. We have a responsibility to delay the ObamaCare train wreck from hitting the American people so that we can continue to work toward a full repeal and put in place a new plan that will actually lower costs and increase access to care for every American. We also have a responsibility to *fund the rest of the government with a primary focus on national security, homeland security* and veterans, while at the same time being true to spending controls that have already been agreed to by Congress in a bipartisan fashion. It is my hope that the House will pass this measure and send it to the Senate for swift consideration.”


H.R.2682 is the Real Bill (House) http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr2682 Miller is MIA (Missing in Action) Cosponsor

S.1292 is the Real Bill (Senate)

H.J. Res. 62, Lets the Democrats & Obama (care) off the hook for the 2014 elections, and grows big government (raising debt ceiling) Bold text is the Boogieman Neoconservative Mantra

----------


## DonVolaric

The Volaric Campaign is in 100% in agreement with the 44% of Americans who are against raising the debt ceiling. The Federal Government needs an intervention for the addiction of the immoral waste of the public purse and the future of are Children & Grandchildren. 

 Candice Miller 43% Rating FreedomWorks is a scorecard on the fight for less government, lower taxes, and more freedom. Reducing Big Government; Spending bills (Fiscal Conservatism).

 Candice Millers fiscal conservative ranking over her career in office is approx 164th 

 Candice Miller Quotes: "I came to Washington with a pledge to be a fiscally conservative." "I think that we need to make being fiscally conservative cool." Maybe she thinks approx 164th is cool! 

 The 10th district is the most Conservative district in MI by far its guaranteed to go Republican. The 10th Deserves a Real Conservative Constitutionalist! When you talk the talk, the Constituents (The Employer) must hold their Representative, to walk the walk! Mrs. Millers Voting Record is Treasonous & does not represent the Values of the District.

----------


## DonVolaric

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...nment-shutdown  Candice Miller supports Amnesty !! 

 In the second week of the government shutdown, the House Homeland Security Committee’s Subcommittee on Border and Maritime Security was planning to begin a markup of an immigration bill on Wednesday morn...ing at 9 AM. The bill, offered by subcommittee chairwoman Rep. Candice Miller (R-MI), is H.R. 3141, entitled the “Biometric Exit Improvement Act of 2013.”
The scheduled markup was postponed amid criticism on Tuesday.

 The subcommittee’s website, which included the announcement of the bill’s scheduled markup amid the government shutdown, describes Miller’s bill as one that would “require the Secretary of Homeland Security to establish a biometric exit data system, and for other purposes.”

The Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR), an anti-amnesty watchdog group, criticized the bill in a recent posting on its website. The group said the legislation “does nothing more than require — and actually undermine — current law.”

 “Congress already requires that a biometric entry-exit system be in place at all land, sea, and air ports of entry. (See 8 U.S.C. 1365b),” FAIR wrote. “Indeed, Congress first created the entry-exit system was in 1996, and added a biometric requirement to it in 2001. (See Illegal Immigration Reform and Responsibility Act; see also USA PATRIOT Act)."   *Co-Sponsors of the bill: Jackson Lee, Sheila [D-TX18] Thompson, Bennie [D-MS2] Sanchez, Loretta [D-CA46]. Candice Miller in bed with 3 HARD CORE LIBERALS.......I will reiterate once again Mrs. Miller is a proud member of the RINO / Neocons! Candice Miller is a SERIAL LIAR!*

----------

